# PLEASE HELP. Sound quality through HTPC



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I built an HTPC for my 5.2 HT/2ch system and due to my processor setup, I have to use HDMI outs from the HTPC vid card. I have been experiencing audibly grainy sound ever since built. I am tired of it. I have a good vid card but no dedicated sound card and curious if anyone here has built and has experience with what will put a smile on my face? I run an Elite SC-07 receiver to Rotel amps, Klipsch 7 reference system. Klipsch seems to pick up well on any issues with processing.

For reference, I feel anyone here would easily hear the grain I hear. Once I point it out, even my wife can hear it with ease. There is obviously something wrong.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

The first thing I would try, is going to the video card manufacturers site, and checking for the latest driver. If that's what you have, try an earlier driver - hopefully it's not a beta driver, and is whql approved.

Since you're getting a signal, I doubt it's a bad hdmi cable, but maybe you should try another one just in case - I assume it's not over 25' long?

Also, what's the audio source? And what does the Pioneer say the source is - is this HD audio, or maybe a compressed signal from a cable box?


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Cable is 3ft long, source can be anything from USB or CD in either MP3 or wav files. Really does not matter what is sent, it all has sound issues. 

Could the driver really cause these issues?

Pioneer just indicates HDMI 2. I run HDMI 1 for the cable box with no sound issues so I am confident my sound issues are isolated to the HTPC. I switched cables a while back with no affect.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

how are you sending sound to the reciever? Bit Stream, LPCM, or what. Is the sound going over HDMI or something else?

Have you tried speakers hooked direct to the computer to see if the problem is still there?


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Audio and video are via HDMI. I cannot separate them with the Elite SC-07 unfortunately or I would run optical audio. If I ran speakers right from the HTPC, it would have to be analog output thus a totally different deal. Because the cable box does not do this and is also HDMI, I cannot help but point the finger at the HTPC. I guess I might see if the cable is laying on a power cable or something but never really experienced this with HDMI. I will see if there are any settings I can tune in either one. My brother who built the thing also doubts the driver issue and a little baffled as well and wants to try another video card. Possibly something wrong with it. I do get some funky things happen with video too like loss of all sound and have to reboot to get it back...

My brother has built 100s of PCs so I don't doubt his setup but I tend to think a component was not right out of the box or some settings are not right.


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Well, here is some more info that will help mud the waters. I started playing with all the different input modes on the receiver with the same source from HTPC and when in stereo mode, grain is very obvious. In direct mode though, 80% or more is gone and rest might just be audio equipment and speaker tuning, not sure yet, it might be 100% gone. 

I am not sure how the material is being processed but direct modes all cause a relay kick in the receiver from stereo so probably a totally different circuit. there is also a "pure direct" mode on the elite which I would assume bypasses ALL EQ type features but sounds thin and weak. That Elite was supposed to be just that but I am a little less than impressed moving over from a Denon which seemed to produce better sound IMO. More open stage. I got a whole lot more features though.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you have a mic hooked up to the htpc? If so make sure all line in and mic in. Is muted


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

fastline said:


> I built an HTPC for my 5.2 HT/2ch system and due to my processor setup, I have to use HDMI outs from the HTPC vid card. I have been experiencing audibly grainy sound ever since built. I am tired of it. I have a good vid card but no dedicated sound card and curious if anyone here has built and has experience with what will put a smile on my face? I run an Elite SC-07 receiver to Rotel amps, Klipsch 7 reference system. Klipsch seems to pick up well on any issues with processing.
> 
> For reference, I feel anyone here would easily hear the grain I hear. Once I point it out, even my wife can hear it with ease. There is obviously something wrong.



I feel your pain.....Ive been building PCs since '98. I am always particular about the sound quality ie sound card that I use... For along time we were pretty much confined to Creative Labs but now it's a whole different ball game.. Here is my observations and suggestions.... I have gone with a 7.1 analog card based on many hrs of research and in store comparisons when available....I finally went with the ASUS HDAV 1.3 DELUXE... My main interest was the upgrade options for the analog output IC's or OPAMPS... There are a slew of options but I stumbled on a hand crafted "discreet" model made by BURSON that promised audiophile quality....All I can say to you is my HTPC is nothing short of the sound of heaven....I listen to all types of music and especially classical / vocals and electronics....NO HDMI sound source that Ive auditioned has come close to the open and detailed sound that I now bask in day in and day out... I still have to pinch myself sometimes to make sure Im not dreaming...Even movies in TRUE HD and the like which are decoded by the software then output to analog 5.1 just make me laugh they sound so deep and dynamic...Here are a short list of sound card solutions that will exceed your expectations... The ASUS I own is no longer produced but is easily had on EBAY...It is well worth the effort and expense.... I do not recommend CREATIVE sound cards for various reasons... So now its up to you NEO...take the blue pill and follow the crowd and end up with some average sound card or, you take the red pill and see how deep the audiophile rabbit hole goes......onder:

1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271005 
2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Xonar-...Components&hash=item35ac00875a#ht_8578wt_1140


----------



## MUCHO (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm a little confused. Are you saying your SQ is amazing with either of those cards out of the box or once modded?

Also while I'm not doubting the SQ is good wouldn't digital out SQ vary with the internal DACs on the procesor you're feeding the signal to?


----------



## Sprinty (Jan 27, 2012)

I have done a variety of HTPC builds and can probably help you eliminate some of your possible issues. 

Please give me the full specs of your rig, including the software that you are running. I have 3 different setups in my home currently ranging from a small form factor htpc for the bedroom to a full blown media center, and I have done a lot of troubleshooting on them. The above poster mentions some good options, I own an HDAV 1.3 and it is a great card, although not without its own issues, mostly driver related.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

MUCHO said:


> I'm a little confused. Are you saying your SQ is amazing with either of those cards out of the box or once modded?
> 
> Also while I'm not doubting the SQ is good wouldn't digital out SQ vary with the internal DACs on the procesor you're feeding the signal to?


The SQ was excellent out of the box.....Now with the modding I would compare it to an audiophile CD player with say a hybrid tube analog output... The sound is extremely open and "in the room" with no harshness or coloration....very neutral ... The Dayton PT2 Planar mid-highs in all my speakers are an equal part in the distortion free / transparent sound.... But it is limited to the analog output with the BURSON discreet opamps... The HDMI output sounds significantly different.... Im not sure how much the BURSON's affect the Digital output sound....Im pretty sure the digital out is handled strictly by the ASUS processor.....


----------

